# Cabinet guys got me....



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Went into a house I roughed to connect the service and charge the lines, found this checking everything out.. I'm not a fan of cpvc anymore, I just put in what the boss tells me to.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Idk why the pics are sideways, wasn't when I uploaded them.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

That there shows some real attention to detail on their part. It would make me cranky if that happened to me! :blink:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Plumbing apartments, I see that probably 20% of the time. I am always cutting into the back of cabinets to straighten water lines.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't understand how they do this, and be like, "yeah, that'll work."


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice. Gotta love flexible pipe.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

phishfood said:


> Plumbing apartments, I see that probably 20% of the time. I am always cutting into the back of cabinets to straighten water lines.


Irritates me to no end.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

makes you wonder why you put the effort in to make them look nice.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> makes you wonder why you put the effort in to make them look nice.


It's other plumbers that make me wonder. Saw this in a house another company did, in a 500k house.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Half the time the guy installing the cabinet around here cant even speak English. Nevermind being able to use a tape measure and drill a straight hole. Lucky if they even use a hole saw ive seen them cut a huge square hole in back because they are to lazy or too stupid to do things right.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Hoozycoozy said:


> It's other plumbers that make me wonder. Saw this in a house another company did, in a 500k house.


Are those Zip ties in the pic or a cheap strap I am not aware of


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

We used to do the sewer on alot of temporary job trailers. We started getting outbid severely and lost the business. I stopped in one day to take the GC to lunch and try to woo him back. Peeked under on of the trailers the other plumber was plumbing and they had the entire building drain and all the branches supported with the large furnace zip ties:furious:. No wonder we couldn't compete using clevis hangers and all thread, straight lines ETC


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

wyplumber said:


> Are those Zip ties in the pic or a cheap strap I am not aware of


Yes, they zip tied all the water in the house to the plastic. I don't want to do work for a builder or gc that is okay with that. Same house...


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hoozycoozy said:


> Yes, they zip tied all the water in the house to the plastic. I don't want to do work for a builder or gc that is okay with that. Same house...


Keep in mind there is a basement bath there, imagine trying to soffit that mess, and it's hard to tell but the 2" coming from the right is trapped, the whole house was insanely poorly plumbed.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Hoozycoozy said:


> Yes, they zip tied all the water in the house to the plastic. I don't want to do work for a builder or gc that is okay with that. Same house...


The builder we do houses for only uses use lol if we have have a run of pex we Did not run straight in the joist our check is held until we fix it lol he expects the best And that's what we give him he only picked the low bid on one house and the buyers called us for an Inspection lol could not close the t/s glass door due to the w.c. Tank in the way


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you guys seen or install this product?
I was at a trade show today, and it got my attention.
http://pullstopbox.com/
http://youtu.be/cBsBDya5o8c


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

rusak said:


> Have you guys seen or install this product?
> I was at a trade show today, and it got my attention.
> http://pullstopbox.com/
> http://youtu.be/cBsBDya5o8c


 one day when the stop goes bad you would have to cut the wall. I use only pex and stay away from CPVC. And it someone wants it I can talk them out of it. Around here there is alot of problems with CPVC brusting. Houses that are 15-20 years old flooding.


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

rusak said:


> Have you guys seen or install this product?
> I was at a trade show today, and it got my attention.
> http://pullstopbox.com/
> http://youtu.be/cBsBDya5o8c


I can hear the crack pot designer now, " oh boy , now we can really piss off the plumber "


----------

